# Aldex chronograph vintage watch



## kieranmann4444 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey guys! I can find little to nothing on the history of 'Aldex'. Took a punt on this on ebay, could anyone with the correct knowledge let me know what they think this is potentially ball-park worth, and perhaps a little information on the company - I cant find another anywhere online. I appreciate that this will be very much guess work with regards to valuation but it would be nice to know i didnt over pay, i paid £132.



Automatic 51 jewels


Swiss made


From italy


watch hands seem to sit just off centre, is this a problem?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WATCH-VINTAGE-CHRONOGRAPH-AUTOMATIC-ALDEX-YEAR-039-S-80-SCALE-TACHYMETRE-51-RUBIES-/122355060550?nma=true&si=W5kGPVFer1g5J0fFYsFVIbSrDNw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

thanks so much guys.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum Kieranmann - thanks for joining us, but sorry, we as a group don't give valuations for obvious reasons. Look at ebay for sold prices or go to an established local jeweller One of our members, Always Watching is one our experts with old or vintage watches, and if he reads this, may well know something!

mike


----------

